# Some photos before the year end



## yen_saw (Dec 31, 2010)

Testing out my rusty macro lens before 2011!


----------



## sporeworld (Dec 31, 2010)

Brilliant!


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 31, 2010)

Awesome photos! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Dec 31, 2010)

Great photos!  Happy new year!


----------



## more_rayne (Jan 1, 2011)

Cool, so many species I've never heard of.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 1, 2011)

I love them all!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 1, 2011)

Very nice shots Yen, Now I know where Precarious gets his inspiration from.


----------



## Allyn Loring (Jan 1, 2011)

I did indeed enjoy this ,Thanks!!


----------



## ismart (Jan 1, 2011)

Wow! fantastic!


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Jan 1, 2011)

What macro lens do you have?? I love the DOF of the second one, but the third one - what a macro


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 1, 2011)

WOW thank you all! Here are some extra few more pics, taken just few hours before New Year.

@ Mexxico Ghost: Sigma 150 mm macro











Messing around the camera f-stops in the next 3 pics
















Kiss of death






Off with their heads











This African species suppose to have blue mark on the fore femur as adult, hope to see that in adult stage. She is currently subadult.






One antenna lacewing mantis


----------



## Rick (Jan 2, 2011)

Great pics Yen. You sure have a variety of species.


----------



## marianne13 (Jan 2, 2011)

Very beautiful pics and species

It's very nice for the eyes


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks Rick and Marianne13. Yeah hopefully i can cut down the number by half before my long trip to Arizona this September.

By the way, the correct name for "Odontomantis sinesis" on the first post should be _Euantissa sinensis _(Giglio-Tos, 1915), thanks Kai for the correction.


----------



## Precarious (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow! Great pics! That Ameles is too cute and you're just making me want mendica ever more!


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 3, 2011)

Precarious said:


> Wow! Great pics! That Ameles is too cute and you're just making me want mendica ever more!


Just for you Henry


----------



## Precarious (Jan 3, 2011)

yen_saw said:


> Just for you Henry


Love it! Gotta get me some. When are you selling some nymphs?


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 4, 2011)

Precarious said:


> Love it! Gotta get me some. When are you selling some nymphs?


Sorry i'm not breeding, this batch will be for photographing and dried specimen only.


----------

